# Buying Corrado Steelies - Need Help



## smillez_mk2 (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm looking to get a set of corrado 15x6 steelies from 1stvwparts.com
Am I correct that this --








is actually number #1 in this --








#1 is listed as a 1990-1992 Corrado 15"x6" Steel Wheel.
Is it the same as the top image?
Thank


----------



## TRUEBELIEVER (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: Buying Corrado Steelies - Need Help (smillez_mk2)*

I believe thats the one your looking for. Sometimes the parts catalog pix are kinda weird.
I still love the corrado steelies. Theyre a nice inexpensive wheel too.
Only like $38 bux each.


----------



## dennis2society (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: Buying Corrado Steelies - Need Help (TRUEBELIEVER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TRUEBELIEVER* »_I still love the corrado steelies. Theyre a nice inexpensive wheel too.
Only like $38 bux each.

Where??? got links/referrals on the price/availability?








Best deal at the stealership, and glad they don't know it.......










_Modified by dennis2society at 11:38 PM 2-14-2008_


----------



## vester18t (Feb 14, 2008)

Ditto on the WHERE?


----------



## Passatboy101 (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (vester18t)*

double ditto on the where


----------



## TRUEBELIEVER (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: (Passatboy101)*

i work for a dealer. Thats my price.


----------



## dennis2society (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: (TRUEBELIEVER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TRUEBELIEVER* »_I still love the corrado steelies. Theyre a nice inexpensive wheel too.
Only like $38 bux each."
i work for a dealer. Thats my price.










Man, I think you got a "new" side business brewing here........


----------



## Mortal_Wombat (Jan 29, 2004)

part number should be
357 601 025 m



_Modified by Mortal_Wombat at 1:31 AM 2-25-2008_


----------



## SLVVR6 (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: Buying Corrado Steelies - Need Help (smillez_mk2)*

Dealer turned out to be cheaper for me than 1stvwparts. Check the dealer first and tell them you can get them from the website for 60/wheel and my dealer actually matched that price and plus i didn't have to pay 60 bucks for shipping.


----------



## TRUEBELIEVER (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: (dennis2society)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dennis2society* »_
Man, I think you got a "new" side business brewing here........









Nah, i have a friend that does this already. Not into stepping on toes like that.


----------



## Mortal_Wombat (Jan 29, 2004)

my dealer quoted me 90 and wouldn't go anylower
dickbags


----------

